# Why Am I Boring?



## AndromedaCorporation (Apr 24, 2016)

Answer seems simple...Stop playing so much and find some new hobbies.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

INTPs are really active online. In real life, people like quick answers, so long explanations seem boring.


----------



## Chaoslord (Aug 29, 2016)

Master_Raven said:


> People tell me that I am boring and d nothing besides playing games. I am INTP so can someone tell me something about this?


Are you playing games because you want to hang out with these people? Sounds to me like your not interested in them either.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I would go ahead and blame everyone else.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

grandmaster yoda said:


> i would go ahead and blame everyone else.


lol!


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Do this: try new interests that other people like, and inspire them to like your interests


----------



## Elisa Artista (Aug 23, 2016)

If you want to change that's one thing, but if not I wouldn't worry about it. People who get bored are often simpleminded and end up criminals. Being able to entertain yourself is a sign of maturity, if you ask me.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Are they sensors? In my experience they're more likely to find stuff like that boring (but... I've seen intuitives who find stuff like that boring so who knows)

You'd need to either broaden your horizons or search somewhere else.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

You probably don't have the same interests.

That and you're in the phase of Ne cycle that you want to try nothing new. I went from watching movies all the time, and new series ect. to giving up on watching anything new for like a couple years. I'm in rehabilitation now. 

Nothing wrong with it exactly, you still can find people who are also in a phase where playing games is their thing, and have fun together. Of course it's always more fun to interract with people who are knowledgable/experienced on a variety of things, and are open to trying new things. Try to find more things you could be interested in. It's nice when we find comfort in things we know and love, but you never know what you could be missing out on.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

I think someone calling someone else boring is rude, for starters. But could be that they want your attention. They could be just bullies in which case you are in your right to tell them to go away or ignore. If you also want to hang out with them, you could ask them what they want to do. 

Maybe just the specific game they find boring and you can play something else. People weren't really interested to watch me play an RPG, so we played Tekken kind of games. Or multiplayer RTS. Or some arrangement where you switch who is playing (like when you die/lose). Or even a regular game, like a board game or even pictionary or whatever 

If they don't want to play games (or you have not a single multi-player option), they should be the ones who propose something else. If they just go like "Oh, I dunno" then you can continue playing your game. You're not obligated to come up with entertainment for people.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Elisa Artista said:


> If you want to change that's one thing, but if not I wouldn't worry about it. People who get bored are often simpleminded and end up criminals. Being able to entertain yourself is a sign of maturity, if you ask me.


lol, criminals?!


----------



## Elisa Artista (Aug 23, 2016)

Karla said:


> lol, criminals?!


Idle hands are the devil's playground.

Just Google boredom and criminals and look at the hits. Lots of studies have shown that petty crimes, and sometimes even violent crimes, are committed by people claiming to be bored. Staying at home, reading a book is a good way to stay out of trouble. So is playing video games.

Here are a couple example stories that popped up.
'We were bored': Two teens charged in athlete's killing | MSNBC
Cops: Teens beat man because 'they were just bored' - U.S. News


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

UplinkElite said:


> Answer seems simple...Stop playing so much and find some new hobbies.


Or find friends who can appreciate video games and play them with you. I find people who've never given video games a try to be pretty boring people.



Elisa Artista said:


> Idle hands are the devil's playground.
> 
> Just Google boredom and criminals and look at the hits. Lots of studies have shown that petty crimes, and sometimes even violent crimes, are committed by people claiming to be bored. Staying at home, reading a book is a good way to stay out of trouble. So is playing video games.
> 
> ...


I think a lot of things happen because people feel bored. Boredom is the brain's way to tell you "go do something damn it". So if the person's system of morality is lacking, that "do something" will be in accordance with that.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

It means that people think you're boring.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Sky Blue said:


> It means that people think you're boring.


:laughing:


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Elisa Artista said:


> Idle hands are the devil's playground.
> 
> Just Google boredom and criminals and look at the hits. Lots of studies have shown that petty crimes, and sometimes even violent crimes, are committed by people claiming to be bored. Staying at home, reading a book is a good way to stay out of trouble. So is playing video games.
> 
> ...


They're messed in the head. They should have just played a video game instead, or learned about space.


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

Elisa Artista said:


> People who get bored are often simpleminded and end up criminals.


*Should I start worrying ? I got bored like 2 or 3 times in the last 2 days. No criminal impulses yet, but I think I'm feeling a slight diminution in IQ. 

Is there a cure for this ? *


----------



## PumpkinSpice (Sep 12, 2016)

Ooooh~ All /I/ do is play games! But I somehow come out not boring... Maybe it's because I think too much and so have too much in my head to not be boring... but really most of the time my mind is pretty blank and I'm doing nothing of any value. *Shrugs*


Fi egos find me interesting, everyone else looks over me IRL. I'm perfectly fine with this, Fi people are very emotionally freeing and are have less limits as to what's fun! Or so I have experienced.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Because you are really an stj. just fucking joking calm down


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

youre intp.....you can bring the inner child out. get all hyper and crazy, then they cant call you boring.
If they still judge you and think of you as idk, not human, then yes def need new friends


----------



## Elisa Artista (Aug 23, 2016)

Hao said:


> *Should I start worrying ? I got bored like 2 or 3 times in the last 2 days. No criminal impulses yet, but I think I'm feeling a slight diminution in IQ.
> 
> Is there a cure for this ? *


Haha You're an ISFP so tap into that tertiary Ni and let it take you places. If all else fails you can binge-watch on Netflix. If a criminal impulse strikes go for a show where you can live vicariously through a criminal.


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

Elisa Artista said:


> Haha You're an ISFP so tap into that tertiary Ni and let it take you places. If all else fails you can binge-watch on Netflix. If a criminal impulse strikes go for a show where you can live vicariously through a criminal.


*Sounds like a plan ! *


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

I pity those who associate their faults with their MBTI's. Glad I don't have an MBTI.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Master_Raven said:


> People tell me that I am boring and d nothing besides playing games. I am INTP so can someone tell me something about this?


What do they say is so boring about you? Why do you think this may be the case?

I need the evidence, and the experiences, what has happened to you, for you to start thinking this way ? Any experience will do.


----------

